# spoons



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

hey guys 
have any of you ever used spoons such as scorpions on our inland reservoirs.
i have used them on erie but wondered if anyone has had any success inland with them.
bttmline


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim, the trolling spoons like Scorpions and Stingers are fish catchers anywhere but are very hard to use with good results for Saugeyes due to the necessity of hugging bottom with your presentations in most cases. Once you get them in the "zone", they're snagged immediately. On inland Walleye lakes they are much more productive. Changing the trebles for a single Siwash hook can help a little. I've had some success using an Eagle Claw weedless (with the wire guard) #1 hook w/2" twistertail. I pinch the wire guard against the hookshank when I thread on the twistertail, and bring it out of the top of the plastic about 1/8 of an inch back. This keeps the plastic in position on the hook without being all kinked up and causing the spoon to turn over, resulting in line twist. One good bang on a snag will open up the wire guard though and then I'll get snagged anyway, lol. It helps some though.
(sure wish I had ohiogamefishing.com under the logo on my jacket before I leave Thursday................................  )


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

hey jim
thanks for the spoon info. as for the jacket, if you can get it to jane monday she said she will get-r done. i have to leave for michigan to move some trailers and won't be around this week.
tim


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok thanks, I'll try. Be careful on the road. We gotta have you around to pick on this Winter on your frozen pond.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been using Stingers a lot for saugeye lately, and like Jim said, if you can keep em on your line they are great...atleast they have been for me. Try 3 way rigging them...ive found it to be a little easier to control their depth that way than behind a diver.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Brandon, I've been thinking along the same lines and but included bottom-bouncers as a possible "delivery system". May work on W.B..


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I've read about guys spooning behind bouncers, I've just never tried it. I guess my method of thinking is, if you run a 3way rig, with the leader to the weight a little lighter line than the leader to the spoon, if you snag up you'll hopefully only lose the weight and not the whole rig. If you're bouncing and snag, you'll might lose it all.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

stinger spoon color chart http://ohfishing.com


----------

